# Où allons-nous !!



## Mum2 (22 Août 2022)

Petit coup de gueule du soir... Je pense ne pas être la seule à avoir vu passer l'info concernant les nouvelles embauches en crèche... Pour pallier au manque de personnel quiconque pourra être embauché, sans expérience, sans formation... Si une formation sur le tas... Bref alors que nous ass mat devons avoir validé l'évaluation, passé les épreuves du CAP, se justifier sans cesse auprès de la PMI, avoir un domicile irréprochable... Et dire que beaucoup de parents préfèrent la crèche car ils n'ont pas confiance aux ass mat... On aura tout vu...


----------



## liline17 (23 Août 2022)

Oui, nous avons déjà eu un post à ce sujet, les sentiments sont partagés, pour le personnel de crèche, asphyxié par le nombre d'enfants, c'est un peu d'oxygène indispensable, mais ce n'et pas ce qu'ils voulaient, de meilleurs salaires auraient certainement aider à luter contre la crise des vocations


----------



## Griselda (23 Août 2022)

C'est vrai qu'il ne faudrait pas que ce soit une "bonne" excuse pour moins bien payer ces personnes et tirer tout le monde vers le bas.
Mais comme déjà dit je pense qu'il est surtout urgent d'avoir un vrai nombre suffisant pour s'occuper des enfants.
Ce qui inquiète le plus les Parents chez une AM n'est pas son manque de diplome ou de compétence mais simplement qu'elle travaille seule et donc personne ne voit ce qu'elle fait avec les enfants. Sauf qu'en creche, surtout s'il manque de personnel, croire que les collègues vont voir et agir en cas de manquemants est très utopique... 
Bref, perso' je ne suis ni choquée, ni en colère de cette mesure, je m'en moque.


----------



## liline17 (23 Août 2022)

de toute façon, même si une collègue agit mal, ses collègues peuvent la dénoncer, au mieux, mais il faudrait des faits très graves pour qu'elles le fassent, en vrai, les collègues ne peuvent pas faire grand chose


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (23 Août 2022)

Bonjour 

Personnellement, je trouve très grave cette mesure.
Déjà pour les enfants,  la mini formation qui sera proposée sera t'elle suffisante pour préparer les candidats à l'accueil d'un " public" si particulier...auront-ils la formation premiers secours ?
Les bons gestes pour les changes etc..
Pour le personnel diplômé, c'est rajouter de la charge de travail car il va devoir tutorer ces personnes.
Pour le personnel diplômé, c'est tirer vers le bas leur profession déjà si mal considéré,  là expérience et qualification nulle = salaire égal ?
Pour nous c'est idem attention,  cela laisse à croire que tout le monde peut gérer l'accueil, et ce à n'importe quel prix.


----------



## liline17 (23 Août 2022)

j'ai été auxiliaire volante en crèche, je passais rarement plus de 2 jours au même endroit, et mes collègues déjà débordées n'avaient pas le temps de me tutorer, je devais vite trouver où se rangeaient les choses,  retenir les prénoms des enfants, et le fonctionnement du service, et allez hop, dans une autre crèche, ce sera pareil avec du personnel non qualifié.
Du coup, j'ai découvert avec surprise au bout d'un an, qu'elles avaient des pauses, mais se gardaient bien de me le dire.


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Août 2022)

Metal c'est ce que j'ai déjà écrit nos tarifs devraient être pour tous les mêmes donc déjà augmenter le taux horaire minimun par exemple partir sur 3.50 euros NET après chacune serait libre d'augmenter si là où elles habitent les salaires des PE sont plus élevés que dans certaines régions puisque c'est une vérité ! et croyez moi ainsi les PE ne pourraient pas dire "tiens je vais voir les autres ass mat celle-ci est bien mais l'autre prend moins cher !" c'est le fait que chacune fasse son prix qui bloque dans les petits villages ! mais bon là je rêve grave !!! et les crèches perso je m'en fous c'est le choix des PE de les y mettre on a vu le cirque au premier confinement !!!


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Août 2022)

Liline17 super cette entente dans les crèches chacune tirait la couverture à elle !!!


----------



## caninou (23 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
tous les métiers qui touche à l'enfance sont très mal payés et le revers de la médaille ça n'attire plus personne. Le problème se pose aussi dans les centres aérés. Ma fille a le BAFA, quand elle travaillait en centre aéré elle n'était même pas payé en fin de mois, il fallait qu'elle attente la fin du mois suivant pour avoir sa paye, comment voulez vous que les gens puissent subvenir à leur besoins dans des conditions pareilles ? les loyers ne sont pas payable tous les deux mois. Conclusion : ma fille a cessé le travail en centre aéré.
Dans quelques années il y aura de moins en moins de structures d'accueil pour les enfants, car même le métier d'assistante maternelle n'attire plus. Perso, je ne suis pas étonnée qu'ils soient obligés de mettre cette mesure en place. Maintenant si on réfléchit, c'est bien ce que pense tout le monde en général y compris  nos dirigeants, que ce n'est pas compliqué d'encadrer des enfants. Donc, pourquoi valoriser cette activité par des diplômes ?


----------



## liline17 (23 Août 2022)

Angèle, il faudrait tout simplement augmenter nettement le minimum légal, j'ai lu que c'était les associations de PE qui ne le voulaient pas, ils verront bien quand on manquera tellement d'AM, que ce sera la loi de l'offre et de la demande 
Pour les différences de prix selon les lieux, c'est normal, avec mon salaire, je vis bien chez moi, mais en région Parisienne, par exemple, le cout de la vie et de l'immobilier me baisseraient nettement mon pouvoir d'achat.
Après, j'aurai bien aimé vivre dans un village, mais je savais que j'aurai moins de travail, c'est comme un commerce, ils préfèrent s'installer en ville et c'est logique, il faut assumer ses choix, ou déménager


----------



## Pioupiou (23 Août 2022)

Bonjour
Pour moi c'est pas le minimum qui doit être relevé impérativement en priorité mais le plafond de 5 smic qui nous oblige à  minorer notre taux horaire pour respecter le sacro-saint plafond journalier en travaillant plus pour gagner moins.


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Août 2022)

Liline on se rejoint le minimum légal est à augmenter !!! dans un petit village çà pourrait augmenter nos salaires et ainsi on prendrait toutes pareillement ... après dans les villes je comprends mais bcq viennent dans les petits villages pour y vivre et travaillent en ville voir même sur Paris !!! mais seraient-ils prêts ces PE là à payer une ass mat du village autant qu'une en ville ??? là est la question !!! et bravo aux associations de PE qui ne veulent pas faire ce geste à voir si encore bcq feront ce travail en tout cas perso je ne le recommanderais que lorsque le salaire suivra car bonjour le montant de nos retraites !!!


----------



## caninou (23 Août 2022)

oui liline17, c'est en particulier la *********************************** qui s’oppose à l'augmentation du minimum légal et c'est encore la même association qui s'est aussi opposé à ce que les heures supplémentaires soit prises en compte à partir de 41ème heure, ce qui aurait été logique puisque notre convention a été fondu avec celle des nounous à domicile. Je précise que cette association s'était aussi opposé à ce que nous ayons accés à la médecine du travail, bon là dessus ils n'ont pas eu gain de cause.


----------



## liline17 (23 Août 2022)

il vont pleurer misère, comme les patrons dans la restauration et l'hotellerie qui ne trouvent plus d'employés.
Même si le plus souvent les PE sont correctes, je trouve globalement, qu'il n'y a pas plus radical qu'un particulier employeur, ils n'arrivent pas à se mettre à notre place, et sont très créatifs pour réduire nos salaires.
En attendant, je me frotte les mains, mes dernières années d'activités devraient être pas mal, les collègues qui quittent le métier, ras le bol ou retraite, sont rarement remplacées, je pourrai choisir de bonnes conditions de travail, et avoir de bons salaires.
La *********************************** pensait gagner, et ils vont perdre au final, quand ils devront payer cher et prier pour que leur AM ne démissionne pas


----------



## Griselda (23 Août 2022)

Quelque soit la branche les syndicats d'employeurs cherchent toujours à obtenir une nego la plus libérale possible et la moins coûteuse alors que les syndicats de salariés cherchent toujours à obtenir plus de salaire, plus de sécurité d'emploi, moins de pénibilité. Chacun tire la couverture de son côté et c'est celui qui est position de force (qui sont les plus nombreux, qui ont le plus le choix etc...) qui tire plus la couverture qui gagne à la fin.
Quoi qu'il arrive il est impossible qu'une CCN satisfasse 100% des employeurs et 100% des salariés et c'est bien pour ça que si la CCN fixe le minimum obligatoire, heureusement, la négociation au cas par cas reste possible.

Aujourd'hui les infirmier-e-s qui en ont ras le bol de ne pas être entendue, et pour cause quand "ils font grêve" ils restent obligés d'être fidèles au poste? Maintenant qu'on a atteint le paroxisme du mepris pour eux mais aussi que les conditions économiques leurs permettent de claquer la porte et bien c'est exactement ce qu'ils font car une fois démissionné, impossible de les contraindre à rester fidèle au poste. Curieusement ce n'est qu'à présent qu'on commence à vouloir négocier une revalorisation avec eux. C'est vrai dans tous les metiers les plus exigents qui étaient jusqu'alors bien mal payé. Les entreprises n'ayant plus le choix, ils acceptent de négocier. Certes jusqu'à une certaine limite...

Les avancées en faveur des salariés d'une branche sont toujours obtenues au moment où il manque de vocation alors que le recul des droits qu'obtiennent les syndicats d'employeurs sont toujours quand ils ont le choix d'employer qui ils veulent.


----------



## liline17 (23 Août 2022)

et oui, c'est le jeu de l'offre et de la demande, si les PE sont plus nombreux que les AM, en négociation individuelle, le manque de place va nous mettre de plus en plus en position de force, ce n'est pas ce que je voulais, mais ce n'est pas moi qui ai généré cette situation.
J'ai du accepter des contrats peu avantageux pendant plusieurs années de faibles demandes, je vais rattraper cette perte.


----------



## Griselda (23 Août 2022)

Mais il est vrai que pour espérer une pérennité d'avantages négociés au moment opportun c'est bien une CCN plus forte qui nous protegerait d'un retour en arrière.
Encore faut il des syndicats forts et qui se mobilisent dans notre interêt.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (23 Août 2022)

Angéle, non, il n'y a pas à uniformiser les salaires. Surtout pas les minimums.

Chaque assmat propose un accueil différent, et à une expérience, des diplômes, des formations, un agrément etc. bien différents des autres assmats.
Alors il est normal d'avoir des variations de salaire.

Je trouve normal après xx années d'activité de pouvoir dire que mon expérience fait que mon taux horaire est de XXX euros.
Si un parent me dit, votre voisine débute elle est au minimum, je ne vais pas me mettre au diapason pour avoir le contrat.

Tu t'es laissée embarquer là dedans et ton salaire n'a pratiquement jamais évolué, c'est grave quand même.


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Août 2022)

General metal j'ai déjà expliqué tout cela on ne peut pas tout faire dans un petit village là est la différence avec les grandes villes même les collègues me traitent de voleuse pour les repas à 3.50 euros (repas et goûter) et nous sommes pratiquement toutes des anciennes !!! maintenant je ne connais pas le tarif de toutes les ass mat du village juste certaines mais bientôt il n'y en aura plus  ... maintenant il est trop tard pour moi j'en suis bien consciente mais à part déménager cela aurait été compliqué j'en suis persuadé !!! un jour un PE dont j'avais démissionné (il a essayé de me rattraper 3 fois) il m'avait dit en partant "vous savez si vous m'aviez demandé plus en taux horaire je vous aurais donné" mais il ne m'a jamais augmenté ce c.n ! et le même qui m'a fait pleurer car je lui avais compté une HC et qu'il l'avait mal pris alors c'est facile de dire ces choses là mais ne pas les appliquer pour ce PE !!! bref je reste sur mes positions et pense que le minimum NET taux horaire devrait être augmenté au moins 3.30 à 3.50 euros après chacune serait libre de prendre plus bien entendu ... mais là je ne sais pas si un jour cela se fera !!!


----------



## Griselda (24 Août 2022)

Pour que le taux minimum augmente il faut un ******************************************************** d'AM fort qui le négocie.
Mais il faut aussi une meilleure prise en charge par la CAF ainsi les syndicats de PE n'auraient pas d'argument pour refuser cette augmentation du minimum. Sauf que la CAF (le gouvernement!) ne veut pas avoir à sortir de sa poche plus d'argent, au contraire!
Que faut il pour que la CAF l'accepte? Que les PE se plaignent auprès des Politiques que ça leur coûte trop cher, qu'ils ont besoin d'être mieux aidés, soutenus. Les Politiques alors augmenteront l'enveloppe allouée à la CAF et donneront l'ordre de modifier la prise en charge pour satisfaire les administrés... qui voteront ensuite pour eux.
Mais si l'AM accepte en râlant dans sa barbe le taux actuel, les PE n'ont pas de raison de râler... donc oui ce changement, cette évolution n'arrivera pas toute seule "d'en haut" mais bien "d'en bas" (de chacune d'entre nous).
Et oui cela veut dire prendre le risque de n'avoir pas autant de contrat que la collègue d'à côté.
Cela veut surtout dire qu'il faut aussi faire beaucoup de pédagogie avec nos collègues pour leur faire comprendre que tirer vers le haut c'est bon pour elles aussi tandis que tirer vers le bas ce n'est bon pour aucune.

Exemple: 

il a fallut attendre plus de 20 ans après les crèches pour obtenir que la CAF maintienne une CMG à 100% pour l'accueil de l'enfant de plus de 3 ans tant qu'il n'est pas encore scolarisé. Pourtant les crèches l'ont obtenu 2 décennies avant. 
Pourquoi? 
Parce que les crèches se sont associées aux Familles pour faire remonter auprès de la CAF que ce texte qui réduisait de 50% la prise en charge le mois des 3 ans de l'enfant était injuste et insensé, générait de grosses difficulté. 
Alors pourquoi n'avoir pas modifié ce texte aussi pour l'accueil chez l'AM? 
Parce que les PE soit râlaient dans leur barbe sans rien réclamer de plus à la CAF, ou pire obtenaient de l'AM un rabais sur son taux horaire pour que l'accueil puisse se poursuivre sans que ça ne coûte plus aux PE. 
J'ai même des collègues qui m'expliquaient qu'elle proposait un taux horaire volontairement plus haut en début de contrat pour compenser la baisse du taux qu'elle prévoyaient de faire aux 3 ans de l'enfant. 
D'autres m'ont clairement dit qu'elles avaient d'elles même proposé d'être moins bien payée parce que ça leur faisaient mal au cœur de savoir qu'alors l'enfant devrait être baladé d'une grand-mère à une Tatie pour limiter les frais! 
Perso j'ai toujours avertie les PE concernés que ça allait se produire, que je trouvais aussi tout à fait injuste ce texte et que je leur conseillais donc de s'en plaindre auprès de la CAF pour faire bouger les choses, que je pouvais même les aider en signant moi aussi un courrier de soutient dans ce sens mais je n'ai JAMAIS considéré que c'était à moi d'absorber le problème et aucun PE n'a eut l'audace de m'en tenir pour responsable. 
Mais au vu du nombre d'AMs qui ont si longtemps courbé l'échine il n'est pas surprenant que notre mode d'accueil ait accusé un retard de 2 décennies par rapport aux crèches. 20 ans d'économies de 50% de CMG pour pas moins de 2/3 d'enfants accueillis chez 1 AM.


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Août 2022)

Nous sommes nos pire ennemis(e)s en ce qui concerne nos conditions de travail et de rémunération. J'ai voulu il y a quelques mois me joindre à une manifestation organisée par un ******************************************************** représentatif comme on dit, manifestation organisée dans une grande ville, capitale régionale. Pour alerter sur nos conditions d'agrement, de travail et de rémunération. Et bien nous étions à peine une centaine ! Nous avons rejoint une manifestation d'enseignants se déroulant le même jour pour paraître moins "ridicules". Si nous savions nous fédérer et nous faire entendre, nous pourrions être beaucoup plus efficaces à faire évoluer nos droits. Pour une harmonisation des conditions d'agrement au niveau national, une base décente de salaire horaire ... Et la liste est longue ... C'est à nous de défendre nos droits et conditions de travail. Il faut ouvrir les yeux de la collectivité, élus, citoyens, sur les particularités de notre profession et militer pour une saine et nécessaire évolution de celle ci. J'entre trop de collègues dire : oui, moi j'irai bien manifester mais mes employeurs auront des difficultés à faire garder leurs enfants pendant ce temps, ou encore rien ne changera de toute façon ça ne sert à rien ... Et j'en passe !


----------



## Nounou olivia (29 Août 2022)

Moi  désolé.je suis  choque qu on prenne des personnes non qualifiée pour s occuper des.enfants 
A vrai dire je  devrai postuler pour ce poste car je serai plis qualifiée qu eux mais  est ce que je serais je prise car je suis ass mat tout est la question  ???


----------



## nounoucat1 (30 Août 2022)

Et oui notre métier est un métier qui isole du fait d'être chez soi il ne favorise pas l'esprit d'équipe de regroupement pour militer et faire bouger évoluer notre quotidien. D'ailleurs je devrais arrêter de dire notre métier je le quitte terminé le travail dans ma maison avec de plus en plus de règles strictes et de devoirs en toutes sortes. Il paraît que le nouveau contrat type fait 12 pages celui que j'utilisais n'en faisait que 2 et pas le moindre problème en 18 ans. Je vais travailler à l'extérieur aller au travail une nouvelle expérience ma maison sera un espace privé.
Bon courage chères nounous


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Août 2022)

Bravo nounoucat1 vous avez le courage de changer de métier j'espère que tout ira bien pour vous dans le nouveau !


----------



## nounoucat1 (30 Août 2022)

En tout cas j'ai trouvé en une semaine j'ai écrit une lettre de candidature spontanée aussitot j'ai été convoqué à un rdv le recruteur n'était pas gêné par les 61 ans il compte sur mon sérieux dans le travail. Et je signe un contrat cette semaine mais chut tant que ce n'est pas fait je n'en reviens toujours pas. Je suis heureuse et stressée d'obtenir la chance d'une nouvelle expérience pro.


----------



## Catie6432 (31 Août 2022)

Je viens de lire un papier concernant les possibilités d'emploi de personnels non "formés" en crèches. Il convient de bien détailler ce processus : l'établissement doit justifier de ne pas avoir trouvé de personnel formé à embaucher suite à une offre d'emploi. Le personnel recruté sans expérience ne doit pas excéder 15 % du personnel de la structure. Il doit bénéficier d'une formation en interne de 120 h. De plus, ce personnel à un an pour suivre une formation diplômante en lien avec les métiers de la petite enfance. 
Voici le détail des dispositions prises dans ce décret.


----------

